# best weight gain shake



## adz15978

wot is the best weight gain shake on the market?

im after an all in one that will also help me pack on the pounds.

dont mind spending cash if its worth it, but obviosly less cash the better

thanks guys


----------



## BigSmurf

spend your money on food


----------



## Gym-pig

Most weight gainers are either very high in simple carbs or sugar . Bottom line is that to many calories in too short a time will make you fat

As Smurf says spend money on good food and you will grow . Rush and look at these quick fixes and you will get fat .

If you stillwant to use this route look for one you like and then go onto a bulk supplier site and buy the ingredients seperately .

For me thats just oats , whey and creatine


----------



## Beans

MutantMass is good. But I would make my own from bulk powders.


----------



## Bulldozer

BigSmurf said:


> spend your money on food


What he said


----------



## Guest

a homemade one is best protein shake, oats, milk

of course not saying mass gainers aint good, but you cant beat a protein shake and oats


----------



## Deadliftthis

Weight gainers can be expensive but like others have said, buy some oats, whey and carbs in bulk and your on your way to making your own weight gainer.

Other than that, Met-RX size up is a good one. It's pretty well priced on www.sshealthfoods.com but I dont know about other online stores.


----------



## YoungGun

I like N large, tastes really nice, high in protein, costs around £20 per 1.2 KG tub.


----------



## Guest

A good protein powder, whatever you like really.

Powdered baby cereal such as powder brown rice powder.

As much olive oil as your stomach can handle (usually 1-3 spoonfulls)

Fruit juice to mix.

Basically the possibilitys are endless its all up to your goals and your wanted nutrients. Dont waste your money on a premade shake full of malotdextrin and simple whey protein as other home made ways are much cheaper.


----------



## scottacho

CNP pro mass 40 pound a tub 4.5 tub great for money and use all the rest of your pennys on some food


----------



## donggle

scottacho said:


> CNP pro mass 40 pound a tub 4.5 tub great for money and use all the rest of your pennys on some food


other way around mate, food first, supplements later. the clue is in the name, they supplement a good diet, they aren't the basis of it.


----------



## Gumball

Back in the day I had great results off Pro Mass.

As said though make sure you've got your diet nailed first and concentrate on supplementation before and after training


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I would recommend looking on the BodyBuildingWarehouse.com or if you want to make a shake yourself look at MyProtein or Bulkpowders.

Whey

Creatine

Oats

Malto

BCAA's

Glutimine


----------



## Guest

Best weight gain shake IMO is one devised by James Collier, I have detialed it below from his site, tastes good and is filling too!

1. James' Super Smoothie: The JSS Bulker

The following makes two large servings; practically it's best to make this in the evening and have one serving straight away and store the second half in a sealed container in the fridge for breakfast:

Ingredients

1 tbsp linseeds, ground

400ml skimmed milk

1 medium banana

3 apples

3 heaped tbsp low fat natural yoghurt

100g organic jumbo oats

1 heaped tbsp of activated barley powder

3 scoops maltodextrin powder

3 scoops whey protein powder

1 tbsp wheat grass

Method

Put linseeds into a clean, dry blender/smoothie maker and whiz them on their own to ensure they are ground well. Add chopped fruit, milk and oats and blend well, ensuring fruit is puréed and oats are ground and you have a smoothie texture. Add protein powder, maltodextrin, wheat grass and barley powder and finally the yoghurt and blend well again. There will be a large volume so you may have to help the mixture with a spoon. (Safety: ensure blender is turned off at power before putting a spoon into the blender!). The resulting mixture should be lump-free, smooth and drinkable; however, should you prefer a thinner consistency smoothie then simply add more water.

Pour half the mixture into a sealed container and immediately refrigerate to be consumed within 12 hours. Preparation and cleaning up can be fairly time consuming, so allow 20 mins to make and tidy up afterwards.

Nutritional Information per serving

Energy - 890kcal

Carbohydrate - 137g

Sugars - 93g

Fat - 16g

Protein - 49g

Fibre - 11.5g

Sodium - 52mg

Calcium - 471mg

The JSS recipe is very nutritious, providing four fruit servings, essential fats, soluble fibre, calcium, high quality protein from different sources, and of course, is very high carbs, both fast and slow acting.


----------

